# After all this time...



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

After being on this forum on and off for almost four years, it's happening! We've put a deposit on a house near Iznajar in Andalucia. Totally over the moon and excited. No questions for now but I'm sure I'll think of something. :dance::dance:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Navas said:


> After being on this forum on and off for almost four years, it's happening! We've put a deposit on a house near Iznajar in Andalucia. Totally over the moon and excited. No questions for now but I'm sure I'll think of something. :dance::dance:


Good!
Looks like things are starting to come together


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Just had a look around Iznajar on street view - looks lovely.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Navas said:


> After being on this forum on and off for almost four years, it's happening! We've put a deposit on a house near Iznajar in Andalucia. Totally over the moon and excited. No questions for now but I'm sure I'll think of something. :dance::dance:


Great stuff  well done, I know the excitement you are going through as my OH and myself felt the same when it all came together for us.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Jimenato, the town itself is pretty and the lake is stunning with its own beach and all that goes with it. The house we're buying is halfway between Iznajar and Rute, just ten minutes from the lake and each town. Great position!


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Iznajar, Very pretty town. I listen to radio Iznajar when I am working.

Wait till a year when the lake is full. Sight to behold. There is another five miles of it past Iznajar

Hope the move goes through smoothly.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Really happy for you.

Exciting times


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks all! I do hope it all goes smoothly.
Olivefarmer, the lake is over 30km long and is the largest in Andalucia. Thanks for mentioning Radio Iznajar. Something else of local interest to add to my list.


----------

